# best auto flowering strain?



## slick

hey guys i was interested in some auto flowering strains but are they worth itor is the quality really less than that of others if so whats a good strain and any purple? thanks alot guys


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dont grow Autos...check into Richy-B....melissa....Thorn...I think they do..but will bring it back to top 4U


KEEP MGREEN


----------



## Exarmy

Go with Lowlife's gear. You can find them at dope-seeds.com. I Have never heard someone not like his gear.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=318148#post318148


----------



## BagSeed

I have been looking at the Auto AK-47 myself... It looks like a nice strain to try out next year...


----------



## old blue

BagSeed said:
			
		

> I have been looking at the Auto AK-47 myself... It looks like a nice strain to try out next year...



I'm growing an auto ak47xlowryder 2 right now. There are pics in my Lst'd thread. She's about 4 weeks old from seed and 13" tall and already has flowers. I like the autos. nice and fast and easy to grow.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Besides Lowryder, the only autoflowering strains I know of are Dutchbreed's crosses. Someone who grew Mini Thunderfuck with low night temps had a few very purple phenos, and I've seen Lowberry pictures with a good amount of purple in it (it's Dutch Passion Blueberry mother x Joint Doctor Lowryder male).


----------



## BagSeed

Anyone know what the auto AK47 is like? Not trying to hijack the thread, but i saw a grow journal where some guy only got a couple grams per plant outdoors... Not sure his growing conditions completely but he said they got "plenty" of sunlight... Not sure what his definition of plenty is though...


----------



## ugmjfarmer

Auto's should be grown with 20/4 or 24/0 light indoor. They grow small enough its like thats what they were designed to do. If you were to use them outdoors, I would think its to get 3 crops out of the growing season, but your yield per plant will be less because there will be less light than you can afford them indoors.

Seriously, Autos = Indoor only. I'm using them to get a crop out of a dormant flowering room while my mother grows and clones veg. I'll do a log of my Diesel Ryder once I get construction of the room finished.


----------



## BagSeed

I was planning on doing it in the time of year with the most sunlight and getting a summer harvest or something....


----------



## ugmjfarmer

They might work if you need super short plants. Yield will be low. I would be more inclined myself to grow an early skunk if I only did outdoors.


----------

